# Photography competition



## johnbrownlee (Jan 21, 2010)

*2nd Call for Creative Photography*

Diverse Perspectives of schools and students on the Environment, Citizenship and Volunteering


Photo © Nicolas Durand

11 January 2010
*Introduction*

In 2009, ICVolunteers organized a call for creative photography and a photo exhibit. The topic: "Environment, Citizenship and Volunteerism". As a result, 350 pictures were received, showing views from 60 countries. 80 of them were also exhibited at the "Gallery" in Geneva. The journey leads one through five continents, from China to Peru, through India, Kazakhstan and Nigeria.
Given the success of this project, we decided to put out a second call for creative photography, this time working with our school network and focusing on photography by young people.
ICVolunteers invites schools and their students to share their view and perspective on the topic: 
_Diverse Perspectives on the Environment, Citizenship and Volunteering_
ICVolunteers considers sustainable development and its ecological dimension a powerful engine for development and well being for all. Climate change is a real threat. It is more time to act.
Through our projects, we want to emphasize how much civil society can contribute to good citizenship through volunteer activities and keen knowledge of environmental issues.
We wish to demonstrate that inaction is no longer a valid option. We want more awareness among young people on environmental issues. At debates and cultural events, we will review the concerns of tomorrow, but right now, we need to know and disseminate best practices for small, daily ecological gestures that can have a large impact.
*Conditions for participation*

This is a unique opportunity for volunteer photographers to promote and enhance their work through participation in an International Photo Exhibition.
Photographs will be evaluated based on:


relevance of the photographs in relation to the proposed theme
the artistic quality of your work from the perspective of originality, composition, treatment of light, and aesthetics
*Technical details:*


Format: jpg or tif
Quality: 300 px / inch
Minimal size: width or height 2000 px
Support: digital
Max. number of photos submitted: 5
Deadline for submissions: 07 March 2010
Texts: a brief bio about yourself
Address for submissions: volunteer at icvolunteers.org
*Perspectives*

Selected photographs will be exhibited. ICVolunteers reserves the right to publish any or all photos received in our various communication tools and on the website always crediting and giving visibility to the photographer.
Nikon Digital Camera will be awarded to top photographer
ICVolunteers.org


----------

